# CHENGDU - 2021 Summer World University Games | XXXI Summer World University Games



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*2021 Chengdu XXXI Summer World University Games** Site Under Construction - 建设中的2021成都夏季大运会场馆 *












renders from www.fisu.net
































by king on 500px







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小魔王 on 500px








by 小魔王 on 500px




​


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

成都大运会新建场馆全部完成主体结构施工[组图] _ 图片中国_中国网


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*







*
by 小魔王 on 500px
*







*
by 小魔王 on 500px








by 负能量榨汁机 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 中国汪建中 on 500px








by 中国汪建中 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 中国汪建中 on 500px








by 中国汪建中 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 狙击步枪 on 500px








by 狙击步枪 on 500px








by 狙击步枪 on 500px








by 狙击步枪 on 500px



















by 狙击步枪 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 狙击步枪 on 500px









by 狙击步枪 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Phoenix Hill Venues - 凤凰山场馆







*
by 滑头鬼 on 500px
*







*
by L L.Paiyee on 500px
*







*
by L L.Paiyee on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 源Dream on 500px








by 滑头鬼 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 中国汪建中 on 500px








by 中国汪建中 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 源Dream  on 500px








by 源Dream  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by CrystalJOY on 500px








by CrystalJOY on 500px








by CrystalJOY on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by CrystalJOY on 500px








by CrystalJOY on 500px 



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 阿吴 on 500px









by 阿吴 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by YUE小一 on 500px








by YUE小一 on 500px








by YUE小一 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by YUE小一 on 500px








by YUE小一 on 500px 



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 中国汪建中 on 500px








by 中国汪建中 on 500px








by 中国汪建中 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 蓝镜头 on 500px








by 蓝镜头 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 爱游族aha on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shuangliu Sports Centre - 双流体育中心*








by 蓉城和平鸽 on 500px








by 蓉城和平鸽 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Phoenix Hill Sports Park - 凤凰山体育公园*








by 任屹云 on 500px








by 任屹云 on 500px








by 任屹云 on 500px








by 任屹云 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Phoenix Hill Sports Park - 凤凰山体育公园*








by 任屹云 on 500px








by 任屹云 on 500px








by 任屹云 on 500px








by 任屹云 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by LegendLens on 500px








by LegendLens on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 橡 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 耐看 on 500px








by 耐看 on 500px


​


----------

